
Chrome Bug Lets Attackers Steal Web Secrets via Audio or Video HTML Tags - kerng
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/chrome-bug-lets-attackers-steal-web-secrets-via-audio-or-video-html-tags/
======
rasz
TLDR: only size of reply in crude ~50KB increments. Nothing as bad as Edge
full CORS bypass (+FF size leak) from a couple of months ago
[https://jakearchibald.com/2018/i-discovered-a-browser-
bug/](https://jakearchibald.com/2018/i-discovered-a-browser-bug/)

